# What does your city look like?



## TreeBob

Alhurriya said:


> A sleepy town in Virginia, US. I'm sorry, but I don't care to get more specific than that.


No Problem. just a note for the rest who post here, we don't need addresses but if you are going to show off your town or city it is nice to say where it is located.


----------



## helmetel

Brisbane, as it appears in Wikipedia


----------



## de l'eau salée

San Diego, CA.

Here's a pic I took of the street that runs all the way down to the pier.









Cabrillo National Monument









Some of the many miles of cliffs









The city









Balboa Park. I actually interned right across the street from the tower. I'm sad that I never got to go up in it


----------



## Sily

I live in Eden, Maryland. Population 793 in 2000 census. All pics below from Eden:


----------



## TreeBob

Sily Wily said:


> I live in Eden, Maryland. Population 793 in 2000 census. All pics below from Eden:


Really pretty


----------



## Lyonessian

I'm linking not the city where I live, but the city which feels like home to me since forever (and my family is all there also)... Ribeirão Preto, São Paulo, Brazil. Population around the 600.000 mark.

The building where this pic was taken from (it isn't mine btw) has a nice story to me...










Downtown in daylight










The lovely opera house










The nationwide famous chopperia in downtown, beside the theatre


----------



## Liontiger

I'm from Warwick, Rhode Island, which isn't really a city even though people say it is. Considering RI is the smallest state in the union, I guess it doesn't take much to be classified as a city XD









This little lovely is right by my house ^^ 









And then this is nearby Providence, our capitol.


----------



## TreeBob

Liontiger said:


> I'm from Warwick, Rhode Island, which isn't really a city even though people say it is. Considering RI is the smallest state in the union, I guess it doesn't take much to be classified as a city XD
> 
> 
> This little lovely is right by my house ^^
> 
> 
> And then this is nearby Providence, our capitol.


I love RI, you guys have Tim Hortons! :crazy:


----------



## Liontiger

TreeBob said:


> I love RI, you guys have Tim Hortons! :crazy:


Haha, I can't say I've gone to Tim Hortons more than two or three times. I'm more of a D&D kind of gal myself. If you want to talk about true RI trademarks, Dels Lemonade is the way to go


----------



## TreeBob

Liontiger said:


> Haha, I can't say I've gone to Tim Hortons more than two or three times. I'm more of a D&D kind of gal myself. If you want to talk about true RI trademarks, Dels Lemonade is the way to go


I am Canadian, we have Tim's flowing in our veins


----------



## Liontiger

TreeBob said:


> I am Canadian, we have Tim's flowing in our veins


So that means you have good doughnuts flowing in your veins. That sounds slightly uncomfortable


----------



## TreeBob

Liontiger said:


> So that means you have good doughnuts flowing in your veins. That sounds slightly uncomfortable


Well you called it. I am soft inside


----------



## Kokos

Lyon, best city of France :crazy:


----------



## thewindlistens

This was a great thread, too bad it seems to have died.


----------



## imru2

I suppose I can throw up some photos of where I am currently living. If I were to go through all the places I've lived, I'd be in this thread forever. 0_0;; And before anyone asks, yes I've moved more than ten times - no my parents were not in the military. xD

Onto the pictures. Welcome to Florida. Try not to get sunburned!!! 

Our "downtown" bridge. This city is so spread out that our downtown isn't really like other cities where all the hustle and bustle occurs. It's more or less simply where all the constant construction and crazy intersections all collide. But the blue lighting is beautiful, IMO. 









Closer view of the same bridge. I love riding across this at night, even though the traffic is horrendous, the lovely colors are always so magical to me. 









Our really weak skyline. ^_^ Although the strange building with the triangular base is actually a luxury apartment building. I really wanted to get a loft apartment there, but as you can imagine, it's very pricey. They have the best view of the entire city.









Most people focus on the beach itself. For some reason, I love this short little hike before you actually get to the water. Go figure. 









This is our famous pier. This picture is actually worth a Jeep Grand Cherokee. This is the sunrise. For my friend's birthday, we went out and spent the night on the beach, drinking lightly and making sand castles and the like. We were waiting until sunrise to take this very picture. Although I managed to get it, someone had set her jeep on fire in the parking lot. But the insurance she had took care of everything and luckily none of our belongings were damaged (other than the car itself...) 










That's it for this place. There you go, the biggest city in all of the United States. ^_^


----------



## openedskittles

^Speaking of big cities, I've got one that actually is big, Houston.
























And that's just the Central Business District, it has 2 other "downtown" areas and some scattered skyscrapers that people say would rival Chicago's skyline if you put them all together.
















That was the Galleria Area, and this is the Galleria, one of the top 5 malls in America by quality and size:
















The Medical Center is another part of town that looks like the entire skyline of a smaller city:
















Here's the Astrodome, an American landmark:








And we have the Johnson Space Center.








And we have 2 huge airports, Bush and Hobby. Hobby is a bit like Heathrow, but Bush is the nicest I've seen and it's home to our own airline, Continental, which is also the best I've ever flown.
















And we can't forget all of Houston's great museums and such:








Not to mention its current Forbe's ranking of #1 city for your career:
In Depth: Best Cities To Get Ahead - No. 1: Houston, Texas - Forbes.com
And it's top University:








Houston rocks!


----------



## imru2

Skittles, I'll have you know that my city is actually, technically the *largest *city in America. I wasn't kidding. 

It's just really boring and crappy and I hate it. lol. :shocked:


----------



## Nightriser

openedskittles said:


> And we have the Johnson Space Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we can't forget all of Houston's great museums and such:


I drooled a little. 

Fun fact: My city once tried to annex the surrounding county, so that it could be the city with the largest area in the US. Well, the county people hate the guts of us city people, so that failed spectacularly. 

Also:
List of United States cities by area - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
List of United States cities by population - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## NewSoul

I don't live in a big city like many of you, but here's a picture of our downtown.










They started this thing a couple years ago called the "Big Bright Light Show" or something like that. Every year around Christmastime, the city covers all of the buildings downtown in Christmas lights. It's pretty sweet. roud:


----------



## imru2

NewSoul said:


> I don't live in a big city like many of you, but here's a picture of our downtown.
> 
> They started this thing a couple years ago called the "Big Bright Light Show" or something like that. Every year around Christmastime, the city covers all of the buildings downtown in Christmas lights. It's pretty sweet. roud:


That sounds/looks much prettier than what most bigger cities would do as it were.


----------



## NewSoul

imru2 said:


> That sounds/looks much prettier than what most bigger cities would do as it were.


Hehe. Well, many people in my city are snobby, rich people, so they can afford the upkeep. :/


----------



## Liontiger

Our mall has a carpet. I think I win


----------



## mcgooglian

I have no idea what my city looks like since I haven't been here long. I just know that there's a long straight street in front of my house that's good for driving fast on (typically no less than 20 kmh/12.5 mph over the speed limit).


----------



## WickedQueen

mcgooglian said:


> I have no idea what my city looks like since I haven't been here long. I just know that there's a long straight street in front of my house that's good for driving fast on (typically no less than 20 kmh/12.5 mph over the speed limit).



You should go out more, Google. Explore your city. Stop staring at PC for 24/7.


----------



## Perseus

Small town, but we have an airport, harbour, river, downs and seashore

Click on the image for more​


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

IT looks bright, and too noisy.


----------



## Viktoria2

*There's more bigger houses, but I couldn't find any pictures of those.
The townhouses are cooler anyways.  
*


----------



## knght990

Robbery Murder


----------



## Harley

Viktoria, you live in such a cute town, it's so neat!

Here's my sketch city (i took the photos BTW):

















































This is actually a really nice Thai restaurant pic, that I took with my crummy camera phone:crazy:


----------



## Viktoria2

*Aw, thanks Shakalaka! to be honest, I like your town better. It looks city like, and it's new. *


----------



## skycloud86

My home city of Preston, England -


----------



## InvisibleJim

*Currently in Duba*

Sheikh Zayed Road










Probably two of the most famous buildings at the moment the Burj Dubai and Burj al Arab. Don't worry, thunder and lightning are pretty rare in Dubai.



















Big malls also Mall of the Emirates and Dubai Mall.


----------



## Ungweliante

The botanical gardens










The Kaisaniemi park









The place I live in









The Uspenski Cathedral









The Uspenski from the inside. I used to go there a lot when I was little.









The Doom Church









The Johannes Church









Downtown in winter









The city hall in winter









The Uspenski Cathedral in winter









The Senate Square in winter


----------



## Mikbert

*Stockholmhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Media_helphttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sv-Stockholm.ogg* (Swedish pronunciation: [ˈstɔkhɔlm]) is the capital and largest city of Sweden. It is the site of the national Swedish government, the Riksdag (parliament), and the official residence of the Swedish Monarch as well as the prime minister. The Monarch lives in the Stockholm Palace and the prime minister, in the Sager Palace. As of 2008, the Stockholm metropolitan area is home to around 21% of Sweden's population and contributes 35% of Sweden's gross domestic product. Stockholm is the most populous city in Sweden with a population of 814,418 in the city, 1.25 million in the urban area (2005) and around 2 million in the metropolitan area. Stockholm has been the cultural, media, political, and economic centre of Sweden since the 13th century. Its strategic location on 14 islands on the south-central east coast of Sweden at the mouth of Lake Mälaren, by the Stockholm archipelago, has been historically important. Stockholm has been nominated by GaWC as a global city, with a ranking of Alpha-.[2] In the The 2008 Global Cities Index, Stockholm ranked 24th in the world, 10th in Europe, and first in Scandinavia.[3] Stockholm is known for its beauty, its buildings and architecture, its rivers and many parks.[4] Stockholm is one of the most visited cities in the Nordic Countries, with around one million visitors in 2006.














































*The final picture is the suburb I live in; Vällingby. You can't see my house on the picture but if you follow the road that goes "down" in the picture, you're a few seconds away if travelling by car or 3-4 minutes if walking. That road actually goes past my window roud:*


----------



## amberheadlights

Ungweliante, those are great pictures. I was in Helsinki last summer for a conference, and I think it's my favorite city in the world. I'd live there if I could. 

Where I am is considerably less exciting, though it is close to Chicago and "Laverne and Shirley" took place here. I'm here for grad school :happy:

Views of Milwaukee, Wisconsin:



















A shot of Lake Michigan:










A shot of the river:













My campus:


----------



## snail

I took this on one of my walks, just down the road from where I am living.


----------



## songofcalamity

SummoningDark said:


> That's a nice idea for a thread! :happy:
> I have a love-hate relationship with my (currently dearly beloved) hometown: Berlin, Germany.


Why? I would love to visit Berlin one day.

I live in a dot on the world map, Singapore. It's small, a city-state.


----------



## Decon

I live in Denver, CO. I love the vibe of the city, but I hate how unpredictable the weather is. Even in the dead of winter, you can expect it to get up to 60 degrees sometimes. One time, it snowed while the sun was out. 

Anyways:


----------



## Sunless

Caracas, Venezuela




























In a city with no law, the innocent lock themselves behind bars, jails for the pure of heart.



















But mountains still offer their green light



















A few alleys (allies?) still disguise themselves as France, try to make it quietly on the sides of chaos










Red ties asking for some scraps to feast on.










Back in the day.. this is where all the damsels and gentlemen went to waltz and sigh










Floods every year









And yet banality still interests us.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

The city I live in:

























The city I'm from:


----------

